# Reverse Flow diagram measurements ... Rekindled



## gotoleep

I found this diagram on an old thread. Wanted to pose the same question.                                                                  OK I'm asking for opinions. Anyone that would like to give suggestions on the dimensions A B C D and E please feel free. I will have a 30" x 50" barrel. I want to put in 2 shelves. So door dimensions? Anyway the fire box will be either a perpendicularly mounted smaller propane tank or fabricated square box. Thanks to all in advance. Also, the size of the firebox.


----------



## pinkmeat

*D*. Doesn't need to be be anywhere near that big a gap IMO. A couple inches is okay.

*Door size*...consider whether you are going to try and incorporate slide out grates, or fixed ones. Also how much room between the two shelves, and top shelf to top of smoking chamber distance should also be considered. When I built my horizontal I left 6" between the lower/upper cooking shelf, and also about 6" between the top grate and top of chamber if that helps.


----------



## bigbaldbbq

I agree with Pink. I built mine with about 2 1/2 inches of clearance between the grate and the heat plate. I just seasoned it last night(pictures to come this weekend) and everytime I opened up the door to check it the entire chamber was filled above and below the grate.


----------



## mikey

One of the first things I would do is lay out the drawing in "real" time, say on your garage floor using a radius marker. Hopefully the drawing you have is some what to scale. If it is to scale, then your task is much easier. If space is a concern, then I'd scale it down. I've had great success using a scale of 1"= 3". From this you could get all of the dimensions that you need.


----------



## carpetride

If you do make the grates where they slide out to you (which I personally like) be sure to use channel iron as your runners so that the grates won't flip out on you.


----------



## gotoleep

Thanks Pink ... What is the diameter of your smoker? Definitely slide out grates. Thanks for the info!!

Thanks Big ... Look forward to the pics.


Mikey .. Great idea. Will try to create this tomorrow.


Carpet ... Thanks for the pointer. On the list. Among so many other. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Thanks everybody ... keep 'em coming!!


----------



## pineywoods

GTL my smoker has the bottom grate made out of expanded metal with 1" square tubing under it and the tubing sits right on the plate


----------



## bbally

Drip plates should be convex not concave IMO. 

Does not show a grease stop, but you don't want the grease to run down into the fire chamber.  It should stop prior to the fire pit and drop to a drain.

The chamber to firebox ratio is real important.  As is the baffle gap to firebox gap.

Also need to discuss stack size and stack damper.


----------



## meat hunter

Looks pretty similar to the one I built last month. A bit larger but very close. My dimensions are. A. 7 inches. My drip plate has a 1 1/2 valley, so the bottome and of the V is 5 1/2 from the bottom of the main chamber.
B. The top of my grate is one inch below the center of the main chamber. 24" diameter, grate sits at 11 inches from the bottom. 
C. 4" from edge of drip tray to top of grate.
D. Same as C.
E. 5 1/2" the opening on mine goes right to the bottom of the drip tray. I used a heavy 1/4 plate for my drip tray to absorb and hold the heat as well.

As far as the door goes, I would mount the hinges PAST the center point. If looking at the above diagram, past the center point on the LEFT. Thats just me, but I feel this allows more room to access the items in the smoker. Unless you plan on having sliding grates, then it would not be an issue. I also ran my door to within one inch from either end. 
If you want, check out the one I built. Mind you, the one I built was a basically a challenge to see if I could build one with things I had laying around or get for free or close to it. So far, it has worked extremely well and have only made a few very minor changes with positive results. 
Good luck.

Todd


----------



## hdflame

*.....If you want, check out the one I built.*

*I would like to see it.  Where can I find the pictures?  I'm new on the forum.*

*Thanks,*
*Bobby*


----------



## meat hunter

Ooops, guess I should have included a link
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=75075&page=5

By the way hdflame, if you have not done so already, stop by roll call and tel us about yourself a bit, where your from and so on. Glad to have you on board.

Todd


----------



## hdflame

Thanks.  I actually figured out that I could search ALL of your posts and found it that way.  Did you finish it and get it painted yet?  Have you had a chance to use it?

I think I also saw where you had a fridge smoker, "Cheech".  I like the names!  I saw the thread and links to the site with the burners and kits.  How do you like the fridge?  If I build a fridge, is there a need for a reverse flow smoker?

I know that I could also use it at higher heat to actually cook steaks, etc., but just for smoking only, wouldn't the fridge do anything that a reverse flow smoker would do?  I like the idea of using real wood to smoke without having to tend a fire.

Thanks for the help,
Bobby
www.sunstopper.biz


----------



## gotoleep

Todd,
Thank you for the info. That is exactly what I was looking for. And yes, i am going to use slide in/out shelves. That gives me some proportion to work with. Thanks.


----------



## meat hunter

Is there a need for a reverse flow or any other smoker if one has a fridge smoker? Well probably not, but we need to get you into the proper "mindset". Smokers are kinda like women and their shoes, the more you have, the happier you are LOL. 

Seriously, you could do just fine with a fridge and nothing else. My fridge is far from being done, and I am going to use mine strictly for the smoking of sausages. Reason being is that I can hang a bunch of them off hooks where it is difficult to do that in a horizontal smoker. Also, horizontal smokers, are easier to transport if going to a family gathering, and you can really fire up the temps in them to finish items like poultry. Also, you can make a hotter and larger fire where one could basically use it as a grill. Each really have their own niches. 

Propane on a fridge is going to be nice, as like I said, sausages will be the primary thing that goes in there, and having a preset spot on my valve should give me a consistent temp and allow me to set it and forget it. 

My horizontal smoker, is great as well. Took me a few times to get the draft thing down so I could make a small hot and manageable fire, but its worth it in the long run. Look around here for a while, take your time and learn what you can from others before jumping in the hobby. Ask lots of questions and dont feel bad about asking the same thing over and over if you dont understand something. I know I did, and still do. I promise you, you will have a different outlook on things as you gather more knowledge on smoking.


----------



## hdflame

Let's see...shoes....smokers....I can understand that!  Everyone needs something to collect!

I just ordered my fridge kit tonight.  Actually I'm on duty at the fire station today.  We had a call earlier to a residential false alarm.  The owners of the house were on vacation, but the neighbor let us in to check things out.  We had to enter through the garage.  I actually found a very nice old style fridge sitting in the garage, empty, not being used!

They get back on the 21st of June...I've got their phone number saved.  I'll see if they want me to haul off the "old fridge" for a cheap fee!

Can't wait to get started on my smoker!

Later,
Bobby


----------

